# age



## Alissa151116

what ages did you all fall pregnant earliest ?


----------



## MommyPrice

At the time of conceiving, these were my ages:

John - 19 
Mason - 21
Scott and Gavin (twins) - 23
Sophie - 25


----------



## TJF24

Ds i was 17

Preggo now at 24


----------



## krissie328

27 with my first and 31 with my second


----------



## ClairAye

I was 16 with my first and 18 with my second. Had them at 17 and 19.


----------



## JessyG

DD - fell pregnant at 26 (had her at 27)
DS - fell pregnant at 30 (had him at 31)


----------



## jenniferannex

DD1 - pregnant at 19 had her at 20
DD2 - pregnant at 23 had her at 24
Baby3 a- pregnant at 27 will have baby at 28


----------



## blake12336

19 with my first, had him at 20
24 with my second, had him at 25


----------



## Katiedw21

16 pregnant with first had him a month after I turned 17
2nd 18 born after I turned 19
3rd 19 20 when she was born
4th 24
5th 28
6th ( 7 weeks pregnant now) and I'm 31 turn 32 in May


----------



## Katiedw21

May i ask why you're asking? Are you concerned about something?


----------



## MKaykes

Currently pregnant with my first, turned 35 a month after my BFP.


----------



## amytrisha

I had a miscarriage at 18 then conceived again at 19 with a healthy pregnancy, gave birth at 20 :)


----------



## LoraLoo

16
20
23
25
27
29
31 
32
33


----------



## Katiedw21

LoraLoo said:


> 16
> 20
> 23
> 25
> 27
> 29
> 31
> 32
> 33

 This is amazing lora! Look at that! I know some were losses but you've added allot a lot of angels to those pearly gates and 6 here on earth with you! If I count mc I was also pregnant at 25, 27 and twice at 24 but I think you're one strong amazing women I have stalked your thread the old and the new! Just wanted to reach out and tell ya that! :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Katiedw21 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 16
> 20
> 23
> 25
> 27
> 29
> 31
> 32
> 33
> 
> This is amazing lora! Look at that! I know some were losses but you've added allot a lot of angels to those pearly gates and 6 here on earth with you! If I count mc I was also pregnant at 25, 27 and twice at 24 but I think you're one strong amazing women I have stalked your thread the old and the new! Just wanted to reach out and tell ya that! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah thank you thats really lovely :) . Those were all the babies I gave birth to. I didn't include the 3 early mc but they all happened a month apart each time and all were when I was 33. I dont think I will be adding on any more ages though! &#128521;


----------



## happycupcake

14 
17 - had him at 18
24 - mc @ 8 weeks
28 - had him at 29
29 - had her at 29 (four days before my 30th birthday)
33-current (almost 35) - many chemicals


----------



## Prinny

First baby at 18
Second baby at 21
TTC third now at nearly 26


----------



## lil lovey

1st -17 years
2nd- currently pregnant at nearly 23


----------



## iBeach

I'm 32 currently 7 weeks pregnant. Will have him/her at 33.


----------



## phantomfaery1

First pregnancy 24  
Second pregnancy 27 (mc)

7 weeks pregnant


----------



## ClairAye

lil lovey said:


> 1st -17 years
> 2nd- currently pregnant at nearly 23

Hijacking but we were the same ages having our firsts/are the same age. I think I remember your name from back then! :)


----------



## lil lovey

ClairAye said:


> lil lovey said:
> 
> 
> 1st -17 years
> 2nd- currently pregnant at nearly 23
> 
> Hijacking but we were the same ages having our firsts/are the same age. I think I remember your name from back then! :)Click to expand...

Haha yes its been a long time


----------



## Avonleigh

I was 15 with my first,17 with my second, and im currently 35 weeks pregnant with my third at the age of 40 .


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Im an older mum

31 with twins (lost at 24 weeks)
33 DD1
35 DD2
39 DD3 nearly 32 weeks


----------



## aimee_1691

15 mc
16 my eldest
18
20 mc
21
22


----------



## Plumb_pudding

19 and 23


----------



## bdb84

1- Conceived at 20, had him at 21
2- Conceived at 24, had her at 25
3- Conceived at 29, had her at 30
4- Will have this one at 33


----------



## _Meep_

1st: MC aged 17, would have given birth approximately one month before turning 18.
2nd: Conceived aged 25, had her when I was 26.
3rd: Conceived aged 28, had her when I was 29.


----------



## kksy9b

1st- 26
2nd-29

If we go for #3 I'll be 32 or 33


----------



## Ruskiegirl

16 with my first had her at 17
19 with my second had her at 20
30 mc at 12 weeks
30 to 35 several chemical pregnancies
38 currently pregnant due late oct


----------



## ELGs Mom

age 20 became a future stepmom to an 8 yo, 
age 24 became his stepmom
conceived at age 28 and gave birth a month before my 29th Bd ( TTC for 5 years) 
conceived 9 months later and gave birth at age 30
became a stepmom to a new son at age 51 
Now at age 52, pregnant with I hope is finally a daughter. Only took me about 20 years to want a girl lol


----------



## lisaalove

14 (15 when gave birth)
15 
16 
19 (20 when gave birth)


----------



## ELGs Mom

Love the fur baby LOL We have three fur babies all cats , Harpy, Mittens and BL aka Lil Panther


----------



## dizzy65

I fell pregnant with my first at 19 had him at 20
Second 22 had him at 23
Third currently pregnant at 28 will have him/her at 28


----------



## amyrose92

I was 18 when I fell pregnant on my first, 19 giving birth.

Im now 26 and TTC #2


----------



## Chezzer

23 had at 25 
This one on 16wks 37 will be 38 when I have bubba


----------



## Chezzer

I mean 23 had at 24


----------



## glong88

20 with 1st
27 with 2nd
29 with 3rd


----------



## Babybump87

DD1 I was 25 
DD2 - 28 conceived her on my 28th Birthday and she was born in December 
Baby3 I will be 32 when s/he is born fingers crossed!


----------



## justonemore31

I have 6 kids. I was 19 when I got pregnant with my first.


----------



## deltadawn1987

19 first , 22 second,25 third, 28 forth


----------

